# Terrifying Transportation for Halloween



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

*Once around the pumpkin patch!*
View attachment 166166


*Convenient for all those Vampires...you never even need get out of bed.*











*A Perilous "Alien" themed ride....*








*You can be COOL & creepy when cruising the cemetary!*


----------

